# Help identifying a weed?



## ThePhysicsGuy (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi folks, I'm new to lawn care and am starting to learn fast that it's more than just a simple mow every week or two. I'm having trouble with some weeds. Here are some pictures:

https://i.imgur.com/aUpAlVZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AfiERrm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/e3l41P2.jpg

It likes to grow and spread throughout the lawn and I can't seem to kill it. I've tried BioAdvanced Season Long Weed Control a couple of times this year, but it's just as alive as it ever was.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Only close match I could find is Hawkweed (Hieracium pilosella). If so it would develop yellow flowers on stalks growing from the plants center, if not.....???

@ThePhysicsGuy


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I google image searched for weeds with hairy leaves and hawkweed is the only thing that really looks like your pics.
It spreads both by seed and by stolons from existing plants. So you will want to use a pre-emergent in addition to either digging up or chemically eradicating the existing mother weeds.

The 2,4-D & dicamba in your product "should" be effective but my experience with similar products is that they require multiple successive applications to be properly effective against anything tougher than a dandelion. Modify your applications from "a couple of times this year" to "multiple applications 2 weeks apart until it is dead." Make sure to mix with a surfactant per this article.


----------

